# classic fly tying kit



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i just bought a fly kit from bass pro shops it gave me everything i needed to start tying with,it cost $60,ive tied some clousers with it.i would realy but i would buy alittle better vice.over all i would give it a A for price and quality/


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

How did your first flies turn out?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

my first fly turned out allright,i have made about 30 flies in 3 days so im an addicted to tying them.im making a clouser minnow pretty well now.im working on the deciever minnow now.there alittle bit more complex.my fingers are tired of getting pricked from the hooks:hotsun im going to but a better vice cause that will be nicer faster and holds hooks alot better thana cheap vice.

there is a place in Fairhope Al. that i found it a very cool little fly shop he sails most of his stuff alot cheaper than BPS.he will have a class on how to tie them in Jan.

i would realy recommend fly tying to anybody and everybody.it a nice quiet time and realy a job well done when u catch that first fish on them.


----------

